# You know you own a raccoon.......



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

When you go to get a drink and have to take your handbag, ****, ashtray and biscuits with you to the kitchen:lol2:

What about you lot, what do your raccoons like eating/ destroying/ stealing when you don't watch them for every second?


----------



## kimdj86 (Feb 14, 2011)

I don't know about racoons, but I have a chinchilla that steals pencils and pens, if theres one in the room he will find it take it to his cage and hide it!
it worrys people when your on the phone and say hang on I just need to find where the chinchillas hidden the pen then I can take a message! :lol2:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Electric cables & parrots in this house :whistling2:


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

turned my back for 2 seconds to find one sat in the fish tank trying to eat the plattys :lol2: they then hid under the bed ate my shoes, some chargers and havent dared look see what else yet! :devil: anyone wanna buy a baby raccoon?! £650! please! :Na_Na_Na_Na: also had there first bath and well it was easy with 1 but with 2! it was mayhem!!!!

Vicky


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Lol yeah they are monsters. Sallie's anoushka was trying to steal my shoes as I had taken them off and a few months later oreo was taking the foam insole inside them to bits!


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

ours is only like 8weeks old and sometimes i have to harness him when hes in the lounge because he pee's on my ps3 or computer....or tries to get in the lizzard vivs....or annoys the skunk the list is endless he gets free roam other than that just not in the lounge otherwise the he would pee on everything! lol
here he is


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

The cute faces are so hard to resist too. Liam - just wait til he is bigger and takes your PS3 apart!


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

there was a big fat raccoon in my garden last week i think he ate the frogs that had lived in my pond for years as i have not seen them since!


----------



## Longdogshortcat (May 2, 2011)

You know you are owned by a raccoon when.....

You can't even go to the loo without being used as an access ladder to the handbasin.
You constantly look like you have been wading through brambles.
Your kitchen floor is constantly wet from neverending splashin in the dog's water bowl.
You give up wearing earrings because you know they will be "stolen" from your ears the minute they have been spotted.
You find yourself saying the word "no" more times a day than ever before.
You can never close the fridge without having to remove your raccoon from one of the shelves.
You daren't have a drink on your desk any more having had several keyboards drowned.
You constantly find "bits" of all sorts all over the place that have been chewed from anything that takes the ****'s fancy.
You try to keep ice cubes in a drink quiet because they can attract a **** from several rooms away.
You learn never to wear anything "nice" that has buttons on it as they won't be there for long.
You buy charging cables for phones etc in bulk as they are constantly chewed or stolen.
You worry when you can't hear a sound as you know he will have found another passtime which is bound to cause problems.
You crap yourself when a **** suddenly pops out from under clean washing hanging on the clothes airer when you had no idea he was there.
You bulk buy puppy pads,simple solution,towels,buttons,baby wipes and ferret hammocks.
You find coonie paw prints all over the kitchen worksurfaces because he uses drawer handles as a ladder.

Most of all you you know how lucky you are to be owned by a **** when they make you laugh,give you a head massage and snuggle round your neck for a sleep (assuming you ever sit down having dealt with the results of the coonies day).......


----------



## mimozine (Feb 4, 2011)

My legs look like they have zips in them from Hobo trying to climb up them,im fairly sure he thinks his name is OWWW!


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

mimozine said:


> My legs look like they have zips in them from Hobo trying to climb up them,im fairly sure he thinks his name is OWWW!


 
whilst going for blood tests once the nurse asked me if I was "OK?" & kept asking.......eventually I realised she thought I was self harming & must be depressed..............all because of the scratches on my arms & wrists :whistling2:

I wonder how they got there? :lol2::lol2::lol2:

This time round with current baby its my neck suffering the most.......I look like a vampire has been ravaging me :whistling2: Its those damn needle sharp claws they dig in & swing round on!


----------



## EmmaLock (Nov 10, 2010)

you know you own one when you try and dicipline.. and fail because of cuteness overload.


----------



## Longdogshortcat (May 2, 2011)

*You know you have a raccoon when....*

You don't realise the washing machine appears very attractive as a raccoon toilet AND actually provides the perfect access to the worktop to create more havoc....


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

Longdogshortcat said:


> You don't realise the washing machine appears very attractive as a raccoon toilet AND actually provides the perfect access to the worktop to create more havoc....


we nearly put the washing on with ours in there before lol! and ours uses the cooker to gain worktop access :no1:


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

carlycharlie said:


> Electric cables & parrots in this house :whistling2:


:gasp::gasp::gasp:!

Dave


----------



## mimozine (Feb 4, 2011)

When theyve had your birthday cards before you have!


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

*Damn raccoons!*

All this `fun` to come.......OH (Lin) has been hankering after a monster for a few years now, over the last couple of months this pressure has increased....result: yes, coonie in da house!

Would never have been a decision taken lightly or my decision but very slowly he is winning me round.:whip: In ways only these creatures know how.

WOMEN!:devil::devil::devil:

Dave, feeling worried about the future of his bits n bobs.......:gasp:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

sam gamgee said:


> All this `fun` to come.......OH (Lin) has been hankering after a monster for a few years now, over the last couple of months this pressure has increased....result: yes, coonie in da house!
> 
> Would never have been a decision taken lightly or my decision but very slowly he is winning me round.:whip: In ways only these creatures know how.
> 
> ...


 
Dave, invest in a cricket box & don't wear your shorts too often........long trousers by far the best option :whistling2: 
Oh & make sure you have a shirt on or your nipples will get pierced :gasp:


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

carlycharlie said:


> make sure you have a shirt on or your nipples will get pierced :gasp:


ive experienced raccoon nipple piercing.... painful memories


----------

